# Vero 29 super deal



## naoki (Dec 5, 2017)

This small scale grow light maker is closing-out. Everything is 50% off.
They have Vero 29 Gen 7, pre-drilled pin-fin heatsinks, Meanwell drivers. All good stuff for amazingly low price. They still have a couple pre-assembled grow light fixture, too.

https://www.tastyled.com/default.asp


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 6, 2017)

too slow...............


----------

